# Maybe he is wrong



## Mrs10 (Oct 25, 2021)

Tbh I'm not really sure what happened. My husband and I were having major communication issues and in a very dark place. I was going to my best friend Tracy for help to understand him but mostly to vent. This upset him as it always has. "His business is his business." Eventually my husband thought we needed a translator because everyone understood what my husband said but me. He thought if she could remain impartial, she already knew everything anyways. Tracy, my husbandand I started a group chat called "tracy filter". Go to her with a problem with communication when we couldn't seem to understand one another and she'd translate and remain a middle ground. We used this filter 3 times and each time Tracy would make a new suggestion to fix things, most suggestions didn't fit with the type of relationship we had.. Which was exhausting for her and she would get mad that we didn't take her advice. ( get separate bank accounts for example... how is a stay at home parent going to have a bank account and pay half of everything?)

Most of the issues at this point stemming from my husband claiming I ignored him, hid behind my phone and kids, by the end of the day I'd have nothing left for him. He asked over and over and over pestering me for time to "reconnect". Upset with me for talking about everything with my friends, venting non stop. Suddenly her advice became her for "sticking her nose in our business" even though she was invited into it. So he formally uninvited her. I told her and she was ok with that. 

I have no idea where the hate he has for her came into play. Where he got sick of hearing her name or me trying to arrange time to see her. We would spend all week fighting over me spending too much energy and focus on her and still none for him. On sweetest day he got really mad and childish that I invited tracy and her boyfriend to our date.
He then told me I was hyperfocusing on Tracy, would like to go even one day with out hearing her name, but we had nothing else I wanted to talk about. He said he had plenty of issues he had been tryimg to discuss. Leading him to ask me to take a break from my bestfriend and focus on our marriage. In other words him. So I told him that I was done and that I wanted a divorce and kicked his ass out. No one gives me an ultimatum!
A few weeks later he and I were trying to work things out and he came home. I missed him. So when Tracy and I finally arranging for our matching tattoos it finally sent him over the edge. He would say it was a slap in the face, a reminder he wasn't important to me,, a "**** you." He kept saying it wasn't about her but that's all I ever heard, he was blaming her and cursing her. The tattoo had nothing to do with him. He said if I couldn't wait and got the tattoo with her when I did he didn't think there was a marriage worth saving. He'd see that tattoo everyday and it would remind him how important he wasn't. I went and got the tattoo with her and told him to do what he had to do. I feel now that he was jealous of the time and attention I was giving to tracy instead of to his childish ass. That tracy got to be my safe place while he was being crazy and angry all the time. That he felt I put tracy over our marriage (him). That I choose tracy instead of him. I don't know if this is right or not. And majorly incomplete on my end but summed up to basics I guess. He says I might as well have had an emotional affair with her....?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, instead of being your meal ticket while you sit on your rear and play with Tracy while he works to support the family…… he should most definitely kick you to the curb and find a woman that sees him for something other than a wallet. I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

We all believe your husband. So any attempts to negate what he is saying in his thread will not work.

Sorry.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Your husband and children should always come first. Get off that phone and spend time being a good wife and mother.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Gabriel said:


> We all believe your husband. So any attempts to negate what he is saying in his thread will not work.
> 
> Sorry.


Her thread has reinforced everything he said.
“She was ok with that”..,. You don’t get it OP— he’s your husband. He should be the priority not your friend. He doesn’t give a flip if she’s ok with it or not.
Do you have a tattoo with you and your husband? Yes, he’s exactly right. Tracy counts and he doesn’t. Let the poor guy off the hook on alimony and get Tracy to support your crappy spending habits like getting a tramp stamp.

in case you need some translation: YOU are a terrible wife and your husband should divorce you at any cost.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> in case you need some translation: YOU are a terrible wife and your husband should divorce you at any cost.


If she's for real I hope the husband realizes that his wife most likely is emotionally/sexually? attached/attracted to "Tracy" and he doesn't matters anymore just Tracy. OP husband should kick her out instead of him leaving and getting a new woman, a real woman that is into men not women.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@Mrs10, is there any merit to his concerns that you are telling your friends and family that he snuck out the house and abandoned you? That you are bad-mouthing him to others?
What about you always asking Traci to go when you go out with him? Do you ever have JUST dates with your husband or do you tend to always invite people?
What about being on the phone at night before bed and not talking with or being with him?
Do you always talk to others about things that should be between you and your H even WHEN he asks you not to?
What about "accused me of stealing from her, convinced her I am a narcissist, tried hooking her up with another guy, is rude and disrespectful, and encourages my wife to be towards me as well. " Is Traci doing this? If not why does he think she is?
You didn't really address any of this...


----------



## Mrs10 (Oct 25, 2021)

I was asleep while he packed his things and left. It's not bad mouthing if the things said are true. I asked my best friend since childhood to events like a glass blowing class, to make it a double date with her boyfriend, because I get to see her maybe once every three months, my husband throws a fit anytime I try to go do anything without him. I have tried a weekly date night with just him but he pretty much ignored me the whole time. I use my phone at night to wind down and help me sleep. He watches TV.
Maybe if I could talk to him without him being mean I would. I only talk to others for perspective and to vent a little, I know what I'm doing.
Yes and Tracy apologized to him for wrongfully accusing him, and in that incident I sided with him, and we didn't talk to her for a couple of months. The other stuff idk, maybe it's all in his head, he is disabled for a reason.... maybe mental disorders too


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Yeah, instead of being your meal ticket while you sit on your rear and play with Tracy while he works to support the family…… he should most definitely kick you to the curb and find a woman that sees him for something other than a wallet. I feel sorry for the guy.


Actually I'm the stay at home parent.


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

Mrs10 said:


> I was asleep while he packed his things and left. It's not bad mouthing if the things said are true. I asked my best friend since childhood to events like a glass blowing class, to make it a double date with her boyfriend, because I get to see her maybe once every three months, my husband throws a fit anytime I try to go do anything without him. I have tried a weekly date night with just him but he pretty much ignored me the whole time. I use my phone at night to wind down and help me sleep. He watches TV.
> Maybe if I could talk to him without him being mean I would. I only talk to others for perspective and to vent a little, I know what I'm doing.
> Yes and Tracy apologized to him for wrongfully accusing him, and in that incident I sided with him, and we didn't talk to her for a couple of months. The other stuff idk, maybe it's all in his head, he is disabled for a reason.... maybe mental disorders too


And when aren't you asleep!? You knew I was leaving. You had your mother come over to babysit so you could sleep all day and I was not going to be around.... and to have your friends texting me asking why I snuck out of the house like a cowardly little *****? I got your mental disorder right here. YOU ARE A NARCISSISTIC UNGRATEFUL SELFISH CONTROLLING KNOW IT ALL *****!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

J10r said:


> And when aren't you asleep!? You knew I was leaving. You had your mother come over to babysit so you could sleep all day and I was not going to be around.... and to have your friends texting me asking why I snuck out of the house like a cowardly little ***? I got your mental disorder right here. YOU ARE A NARCISSISTIC UNGRATEFUL SELFISH CONTROLLING KNOW IT ALL ***!


Don't waste your time on her crap...just shut everything down NOW and leave. It's not possible to have a relationship with someone like her, because she will never love anyone except herself. Find someone better, it will be EASY to do!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Mr and MrsJ10r, could I respectfully suggest that you need to get to a marriage counselor and actually WORK on your communications skills here? It seems like you are both talking AROUND your problems instead of confronting them (and NOT each other) head on. You both need to stop being so accusatory and learn how to EFFECTIVELY talk about your issues without immediately getting defensive and snarking at each other. And STOP involving other people in your issues.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

J10r said:


> Actually I'm the stay at home parent.


Once again: for all newly males here: Live and learn. When a man becomes the "stay at home parent" this is the end result: a woman that loses all respect for her husband. Once respect is gone you are not longer a man in her eyes.



jlg07 said:


> Hey Mr and MrsJ10r, could I respectfully suggest that you need to get to a marriage counselor and actually WORK on your communications skills here? It seems like you are both talking AROUND your problems instead of confronting them (and NOT each other) head on. You both need to stop being so accusatory and learn how to EFFECTIVELY talk about your issues without immediately getting defensive and snarking at each other. And STOP involving other people in your issues.


That would work with some other couples. This relationship is over. She already lost all respect for her husband and she's not getting it back, it's obvious. neither has said, only her mentioned something about being disable and probably mental problems with him, but whatever it is this dude seems like a pushover (due to disability?) and her not longer being able to tolerate him (probably thinks he's less of a man).


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

J10r said:


> Actually I'm the stay at home parent.


Well there you go. Problem identified. Sorry bro, that just won’t work.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Evinrude58 said:


> Well there you go. Problem identified. Sorry bro, that just won’t work.


That explains why she goes out so much and talks and plays on her phone all day. She has a live in nanny.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

A disable stay at home dude and a woman that does nothing...where/how these two get their money?


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

Someone has to take care of the kids. Even if she's alone with them she's on her phone. Takes them outside so she can sit and smoke cigarettes one after the other. 2 year old follows the mail man down the street, she doesn’t know he's gone until he is brought back home....


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

J10r said:


> Someone has to take care of the kids. Even if she's alone with them she's on her phone. Takes them outside so she can sit and smoke cigarettes one after the other. 2 year old follows the mail man down the street, she doesn’t know he's gone until he is brought back home....


You just keep repeating the same, over and over, like a child telling on another. Dude say, explain how this situation arose, and how it got to be like this now. why neither of you just end it. How both of you contribute financially to sustain your household and, who takes care of all financials. Do both of you do? what exactly is it that she does to contribute to the household?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> Once again: for all newly males here: Live and learn. When a man becomes the "stay at home parent" this is the end result: a woman that loses all respect for her husband. Once respect is gone you are not longer a man in her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> That would work with some other couples. This relationship is over. She already lost all respect for her husband and she's not getting it back, it's obvious. neither has said, only her mentioned something about being disable and probably mental problems with him, but whatever it is this dude seems like a pushover (due to disability?) and her not longer being able to tolerate him (probably thinks he's less of a man).


To be fair it doesn't always happen. I know some great and happy marriages where the wife works full time and the dad has stopped full time work to care for the small children and often works part time.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> To be fair it doesn't always happen. I know some great and happy marriages where the wife works full time and the dad has stopped full time work to care for the small children and often works part time.


by the same token you should also know that you can count on your hands the cases that are so. They exist but are a rare bird.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> by the same token you should also know that you can count on your hands the cases that are so. They exist but are a rare bird.


Yes I dont know many where this happens but it works for them, and it's only when the children are young.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

J10r said:


> Someone has to take care of the kids. Even if she's alone with them she's on her phone. Takes them outside so she can sit and smoke cigarettes one after the other. 2 year old follows the mail man down the street, she doesn’t know he's gone until he is brought back home....


See the consensus in the previous posts...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Mrs10 said:


> Tbh I'm not really sure what happened. My husband and I were having major communication issues and in a very dark place. I was going to my best friend Tracy for help to understand him but mostly to vent. This upset him as it always has. "His business is his business." Eventually my husband thought we needed a translator because everyone understood what my husband said but me. He thought if she could remain impartial, she already knew everything anyways. Tracy, my husbandand I started a group chat called "tracy filter". Go to her with a problem with communication when we couldn't seem to understand one another and she'd translate and remain a middle ground. We used this filter 3 times and each time Tracy would make a new suggestion to fix things, most suggestions didn't fit with the type of relationship we had.. Which was exhausting for her and she would get mad that we didn't take her advice. ( get separate bank accounts for example... how is a stay at home parent going to have a bank account and pay half of everything?)
> 
> Most of the issues at this point stemming from my husband claiming I ignored him, hid behind my phone and kids, by the end of the day I'd have nothing left for him. He asked over and over and over pestering me for time to "reconnect". Upset with me for talking about everything with my friends, venting non stop. Suddenly her advice became her for "sticking her nose in our business" even though she was invited into it. So he formally uninvited her. I told her and she was ok with that.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you should leave your husband and marry your BFF. You treat her more like a spouse than your husband. You've picked you BFF over your husband, that is pretty messed up. He should come before everyone else.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It's fine to have friends and confidentes, but you need to have some boundaries and also be smart enough not to foist their advice directly onto your spouse.


----------



## Mrs10 (Oct 25, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> A disable stay at home dude and a woman that does nothing...where/how these two get their money?











Maybe I'm wrong


From now on, instead of asking nicely, tell your wife to get off the phone and spend some time with you. If she balks or doesn't listen, tell her she has two choices. To start listening or to start the divorce process. And have the courage and balls to follow through. Take a page from the BFF's...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I can’t believe you tolerate that rotten husband of yours asking for some alone time with with you or have a date just you and him. 
he really is a bad person. He probably kicks puppies.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mrs10 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong
> 
> 
> From now on, instead of asking nicely, tell your wife to get off the phone and spend some time with you. If she balks or doesn't listen, tell her she has two choices. To start listening or to start the divorce process. And have the courage and balls to follow through. Take a page from the BFF's...
> ...


Well, finally the pictures are starting to reveal. I think I asked like three times already for an explanation of how you guys started and got to the point where you are. The husband so far won't say it. You just finally gave a little inside of things, but still not enough to really understand what exactly is going on.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

jlg07 said:


> Hey Mr and MrsJ10r, could I respectfully suggest that you need to get to a marriage counselor and actually WORK on your communications skills here?


Oh yes, we'd all love to take this case on


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mrs10 said:


> I was asleep while he packed his things and left. It's not bad mouthing if the things said are true. I asked my best friend since childhood to events like a glass blowing class, to make it a double date with her boyfriend, because I get to see her maybe once every three months, my husband throws a fit anytime I try to go do anything without him. I have tried a weekly date night with just him but he pretty much ignored me the whole time. I use my phone at night to wind down and help me sleep. He watches TV.
> Maybe if I could talk to him without him being mean I would. I only talk to others for perspective and to vent a little, I know what I'm doing.
> Yes and Tracy apologized to him for wrongfully accusing him, and in that incident I sided with him, and we didn't talk to her for a couple of months. The other stuff idk, maybe it's all in his head, he is disabled for a reason.... maybe mental disorders too


You do know you're really clearly saying it's still all his fault, right?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

This couple (?) obviously have a deep communication problem. As you can see, we are internet strangers that have no way of knowing them and all is anonymous, and still neither will nudge a little to give a clear and concise exposition of what the problem is as perceived by each. Here they have continue on their bullheaded way of communication where basically recriminate each other but won't say anything as to why. 

Ms10 gave one little bit of information buts just enough for her just to justify herself, but really nothing. J10r hasn't say one word yet as to what the problem is according to him, other than to act childish and pointing fingers, that's all. So how can we actually give any real helpful input? They just want to hear what they want to hear that's it. Neither is interested in getting advice.


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

The problems in this relationship are too deep for help. Everything I say is so is somehow perceived as an attack some how. I've told her over and over we are on the same team, supposedly. It's always her vs me in her mind. She can do no wrong and can't for the life of her understand why I'm disappointed with her and her actions. I didn't ask her to choose between her friend and I, but she thinks I did, and chose her without hesitation. She thinks I'm weird for thinking that one relationship is any different than the other, that she shouldn't play favorites and claims a husband shouldn't think he should be more important than her friends or family.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Rob_1 said:


> This couple (?) obviously have a deep communication problem. As you can see, we are internet strangers that have no way of knowing them and all is anonymous, and still neither will nudge a little to give a clear and concise exposition of what the problem is as perceived by each. Here they have continue on their bullheaded way of communication where basically recriminate each other but won't say anything as to why.
> 
> Ms10 gave one little bit of information buts just enough for her just to justify herself, but really nothing. J10r hasn't say one word yet as to what the problem is according to him, other than to act childish and pointing fingers, that's all. So how can we actually give any real helpful input? They just want to hear what they want to hear that's it. Neither is interested in getting advice.


In the other thread, the wife says she works 6 hours but she is paid for 36...


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> In the other thread, the wife says she works 6 hours but she is paid for 36...


She's paid for 40, scheduled 36, averages about 10 actually doing work. If she gets no calls she doesn't even get out of bed, if she has 4 calls one night she has to actually do something and the time spent on for calls is probably an hour to an hour and a half all 4 together.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

J10r said:


> She's paid for 40, scheduled 36, averages about 10 actually doing work. If she gets no calls she doesn't even get out of bed, if she has 4 calls one night she has to actually do something and the time spent on for calls is probably an hour to an hour and a half all 4 together.


So she works 10 hours a week, naps all the time, doesn't do much for the kids (that's your job), and ****s around on her phone a good chunk of the day, while blaming you for everything.

But because she gets paid for 40 hours a week, she feels like she doesn't have to help you.

Buddy, I've got good news for you. Given you are the stay at home parent, in a divorce, she'll have to pay you alimony/child support instead of the other way around.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

In Absentia said:


> In the other thread, the wife says she works 6 hours but she is paid for 36...


I know. I read it before I made my last post. That's why I say, that she was the one that finally gave some input (but to justify herself) which really was not much, just a little better picture of who does what.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

J10r said:


> She's paid for 40, scheduled 36, averages about 10 actually doing work. If she gets no calls she doesn't even get out of bed, if she has 4 calls one night she has to actually do something and the time spent on for calls is probably an hour to an hour and a half all 4 together.


Ok. The way I read it is: 
You are the SAHM (do you receive any money from any source?) due to mental problems disability
She's the one working and bringing in the money
You are the only one performing all duties in the household and taking care of all the children needs
She works three 12 hours days shift and is home for 4 days where she takes some calls of not more than 2-3 hours altogether
She refuses to help with anything (household, children) while she's home (a lazy, entitled ass)
She has no respect for you (probably thinks that you are less than a man)
She prefers and had chosen her BFF/other people over you 
You are a supplicant saint that begs and pleads with her for some attention, but get turned down and insulted.

So if this is the scenario what the **** are you doing in this relationship? why can't you just divorced her and get alimony and child support as the children's main caretaker?
are you such a wuss of a man that is behaving like a 50's housewife while your wife does whatever she wants because she's the one carry the pants in your household?

Or is it that you are an insufferable whinny, needy little man that can't get his head straight and your wife have had enough of you.

Or the most likely scenario: neither of you have your head straight and both are nothing but a pair of colliding bulls in a china store that won't budge. both being petty, loath each other, don't have your children's wellbeing as the main jointly interest and goal, instead your contempt for each other is the main course. It seems that she has more contempt for you though. 

So which is it?


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes @Rob_1 I am a stay at home parent. My disabilities aren't because I'm crazy like she enjoys making me out to be I have migraines, seizures, insomnia and ADHD to name a few. And my income is still close enough to hers one would say there is no difference. Because I've earned it forcing myself to work everyday pushing through as long as I could before staying at home to manage a household. She gets upset that she can't claim a silly title such a bread winner just because she is the only one still working. I don't beg for anything, however I don't pretend to be happy about lack of attention when it doesn't suit her. Yet I've made a promise her, and I keep my promises so I won't give up on her. She just likes to complain to everyone about everything, claiming she does everything. Then cry when I don't feel like "putting out". Moans when I tell her she can't buy everything she thinks she wants whenever she wants, as she thinks I'm too tight with the budget. I just get pissed she thinks she is such a great mother, leads Facebook to believe she does it all like wonder woman. Or doesn't understand that a valentine's day date night doesn't always get to be a double date.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

J10r said:


> Yes @Rob_1 I am a stay at home parent. My disabilities aren't because I'm crazy like she enjoys making me out to be I have migraines, seizures, insomnia and ADHD to name a few. And my income is still close enough to hers one would say there is no difference. Because I've earned it forcing myself to work everyday pushing through as long as I could before staying at home to manage a household. She gets upset that she can't claim a silly title such a bread winner just because she is the only one still working. I don't beg for anything, however I don't pretend to be happy about lack of attention when it doesn't suit her. Yet I've made a promise her, and I keep my promises so I won't give up on her. She just likes to complain to everyone about everything, claiming she does everything. *Then cry when I don't feel like "putting out".* Moans when I tell her she can't buy everything she thinks she wants whenever she wants, as she thinks I'm too tight with the budget. I just get pissed she thinks she is such a great mother, leads Facebook to believe she does it all like wonder woman. Or doesn't understand that a valentine's day date night doesn't always get to be a double date.


are you saying you reject her sexual advances at times?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

J10r said:


> Yet I've made a promise her, and I keep my promises so I won't give up on her.


You are using the above as an excuse to stay in this relationship (for whatever reasons), which does not seems to be founded in love but in loath. Which tells me that you are a glutton for punishment and or a man that lacks the balls to do what he needs to do to get out of this situation. You do understand that your wife have no respect for you or the relationship, right? Do you understand that by continuing with the silly above statement you really shouldn't be complaining and should just shut up because you have reluctantly accepted the situation, so why complain? 

If everything is as you say, you know that by staying you are showing that you have not respect for yourself as a man and as an individual. If she is, and behaves as you say, a promise that was made in good faith for a relationship that not longer is what it was has not longer any relevance and validity. But I doubt that you're staying because of a promise that you made because I'm sure that when the two of you got married, you "promise" to love and to cherish each other" so why is OK to break this promise but not the other? Moreover why do you want to stay with a woman that has nothing but contempt for you?

I bet that your children are being exposed and that they are observing the behavior you both show towards the other. Children are not stupid, they do understand to a level what's going on, and learn from all this. Your household seems to be a very dysfunctional one, and your children are growing in a dysfunctional environment which they might learn to think that that's the normal from which to learn. and even if that's not the case and your children are not being exposed to the behavior you two show toward each other, they cognitively must know that something is wrong in their parents relationship, because I'm pretty sure that they don't feel the love you both suppose to have for each other. I'm sure that they don't feel the harmony that they are supposed to be feeling.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> are you saying you reject her sexual advances at times?


Yeah, there is a really odd role reversal going on in this marriage. I thought I was reading a post from the wife when I saw that line.


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> are you saying you reject her sexual advances at times?


No, my apologies. It did come off that way. I was referring to the way she acts when I tell her she doesn't deserve it, but, also needs to wait 20 minutes until the kids are taken care of.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m still confused. You tell her she doesn’t deserve your **** and has to wait before you screw her? Really?


----------



## J10r (Oct 24, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> I’m still confused. You tell her she doesn’t deserve your **** and has to wait before you screw her? Really?


Yes, I don't reward bad behavior, she wants to act a fool, and be disrespectful then ask for sex? All while I'm trying to bath our child and get him to bed. Or feed him lunch and put him to nap....


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Feminists all over the world are rejoicing atm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

@Blondilocks …the karma bus rolling back around is a beautiful thing to see, is it not? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Feminists all over the world are rejoicing atm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, I am really disliking this guy right now 😭😂


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

J10r said:


> Yes, I don't reward bad behavior, she wants to act a fool, and be disrespectful then ask for sex? All while I'm trying to bath our child and get him to bed. Or feed him lunch and put him to nap....


Guys... let me introduce to you the perfect way to become an emasculated man if that's what you'd want to be.

Like I said before, no wonder why the wife sees him as less than a man and have not respect for him.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

In a twisted sort of way these two are perfect for one another.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

J10r, stop working, claim disability, let that simmer for a while, and then file for divorce. Ask for primary custody, alimony, and child support. Strike a blow for equality.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

J10r said:


> The problems in this relationship are too deep for help.


If this is how you really feel (and her also), then WHY do you continue to be married? Marriage vows don't mean you have to make each other miserable for the rest of your lives. Do you realize what example you are setting for your kids -- they will view what you do to each other as the way marriage SHOULD be -- do you want that for them in the future?


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

There is literally nothing here to save.

I'm out.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Mrs10 said:


> Tbh I'm not really sure what happened. My husband and I were having major communication issues and in a very dark place. I was going to my best friend Tracy for help to understand him but mostly to vent. This upset him as it always has. "His business is his business." Eventually my husband thought we needed a translator because everyone understood what my husband said but me. He thought if she could remain impartial, she already knew everything anyways. Tracy, my husbandand I started a group chat called "tracy filter". Go to her with a problem with communication when we couldn't seem to understand one another and she'd translate and remain a middle ground. We used this filter 3 times and each time Tracy would make a new suggestion to fix things, most suggestions didn't fit with the type of relationship we had.. Which was exhausting for her and she would get mad that we didn't take her advice. ( get separate bank accounts for example... how is a stay at home parent going to have a bank account and pay half of everything?)
> 
> Most of the issues at this point stemming from my husband claiming I ignored him, hid behind my phone and kids, by the end of the day I'd have nothing left for him. He asked over and over and over pestering me for time to "reconnect". Upset with me for talking about everything with my friends, venting non stop. Suddenly her advice became her for "sticking her nose in our business" even though she was invited into it. So he formally uninvited her. I told her and she was ok with that.
> 
> ...


Why don't you move in with Tracy and let your poor long suffering husband get a woman who gives a ****!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@Mrs10, @J10r, have you both considered/gone to Marriage counseling yet? Your communication issues and styles will continue to block any attempt at fixing this. You both need help/referee to stop the defensiveness/name calling, etc.


----------

